# betta caves/hideout.



## dash45 (Aug 2, 2012)

do you guy know of any good hideouts for bettas of caves ,little homes.
="http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum...hlore.com/fishforum/images/smilies/juggle.gif


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

dash45 said:


> do you guy know of any good hideouts for bettas of caves ,little homes.
> ="http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum...hlore.com/fishforum/images/smilies/juggle.gif


Any cave like structure is a good cave so long as ALL of the holes are big enough for your Betta swim through. I'm not sure I understand your question. I have 3 tanks of Bettas, one tank has a treasure chest, a log & a coral like structure, another has a rock cave & a pagoda type, the last aquarium has a rock cave, a tree root looking structure & a stump that they can swim into & under. All of my tanks have plenty of plants. Please let me know if I didn't answer your question.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Here is what I picked up for both of my betta tanks. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3412985


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Kenny G said:


> Here is what I picked up for both of my betta tanks. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3412985


That's really cute! I'll have to pick a few up for mine.
I love the betta logs that float as well as plenty of plants.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Kenny G said:


> Here is what I picked up for both of my betta tanks. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3412985


That'll work great. The only thing I would do is remove the plastic plant because male Betta tails have a tendency not to get along with plastic plants.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I got from walmart a little log, it has some silk plants attached when you buy it, but I just pulled and cut them off and tied some java ferns to it... 
I cant find it listed online but I have a picture of my tank, in the bottom right corner. Also have some barrels I got at petsmart to the left


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

alot of people know about the floating logs from zoomed but they also have a ceramic sinking one i have one of each in my new tank for Bluey and i love it. 
http://www.bigalspets.ca/fish/decorations/ceramic-betta-log.html

you can also just use small terra cotta pots.


----------



## dash45 (Aug 2, 2012)

thanks everyone for awesome answers .i'm thinking about getting a betta log .


----------

